# struct device on FreeBSD 8.4



## Sai Abhilash (Mar 4, 2016)

In which header file does 'struct device' structure  is defined on FreeBSD - 8.4 ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2016)

FreeBSD 8.4 has been End-of-Life since August 2015 and should not be used any more. 

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Thread 40469/


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 4, 2016)

`grep -r "struct device {" /usr/src/sys` will give you sys/kern/subr_bus.c. Still defined there on more modern FreeBSD versions. Interestingly that file hasn't been touched since 2012!


----------



## kpa (Mar 4, 2016)

tobik said:


> `grep -r "struct device {" /usr/src/sys` will give you sys/kern/subr_bus.c. Still defined there on more modern FreeBSD versions. Interestingly that file hasn't been touched since 2012!



If it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot to switch git branches and drew the wrong conclusion... That's totally wrong. In fact it was modified yesterday. ;-)

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/commits/master/sys/kern/subr_bus.c


----------

